# Rennlenkrad



## cAson (9. März 2012)

Hi, Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten und günstigem Lenkrad für den PC. Gibt es eventuell günstige Alternativen zu den G25/27 von Logitech?


----------



## Jonny2268 (9. März 2012)

Hy, cAson.

Die gibt es, sind aber nicht zu empfehlen. Hatte selbst über Jahre nur immer günstige, zB. Saitec R440 oder Thrustmaster RGT. Aber Treiber nicht optimal, und nach vier Wochen Intensivgebrauch Spiel ohne Ende. Von einem Jahr später ganz zu schweigen. Keine Ersatzteile einzeln, wenn es zickt, dann Tonne.

Bei den Logitechs kriegst Du alles einzeln, und mein G25 funzt auch nach 4 Jahren Intensivgebrauch so gut wie am ersten Tag.

Kosten Nutzen Rechnung. Jedes Jahr eins für 100 Euro, oder einmal 250 Euro und dann Jahrelang. 

Deine Entscheidung

Hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben.....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. März 2012)

Ich hab auch ein G25 nun schon seit ca. 6 Jahren, vorher hatte ich ein günstiges von Microsoft, welches sehr unpräzise war.
Das G25 funktioniert immer noch tadellos, sogar die H Schaltung, die immer genutzt wird. Bei der dachte ich, dass sie schon früher den Geist aufgibt, hält aber immer noch  Sogar der Pedaldruck ist noch fast wie neu und es ist immer noch sehr präzise.


----------



## cAson (9. März 2012)

Und wenn dann ein G25 oder 27? Außerdem habe ich gelesen , dass das Thrustmaster Ferrari 430 GT an das G25/27 rankommt?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. März 2012)

cAson schrieb:


> Und wenn dann ein G25 oder 27? Außerdem habe ich gelesen , dass das Thrustmaster Ferrari 430 GT an das G25/27 rankommt?



Das G27 hat noch die Schaltpunkt LEDs, mehr Tasten und es wurde etwas verfeinert, fühlt sich aber sehr ähnlich an, wie das G25


----------



## cAson (9. März 2012)

Was hälst du hiervon Thrustmaster Ferrari 430 FFB Lenkrad Retail - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. März 2012)

cAson schrieb:


> Was hälst du hiervon Thrustmaster Ferrari 430 FFB Lenkrad Retail - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook



Kannst du nicht vergleichen. Das G25/27 hat eine H Schaltung mit Kupplungspedal. Außerdem sind die G Lenkräder hochweriger verarbeitet und liegen besser in der Hand


----------



## turbosnake (9. März 2012)

Warum eigentlich nicht gleich was richtiges kaufen wie die hier:FANATEC. 
Sollen mit die besten sein, ich habe aber keins da es mir atm an Geld und vernüftigen Spielen mangelt die ein Wheels brauchen.

Wenn du es aber nur selten brauchst spricht wenig gegen die günsigen, wenn du es häufige benutzt würde ich mehr ausgeben


----------



## gh0st76 (11. März 2012)

Jonny2268 schrieb:


> Hy, cAson.
> 
> Die gibt es, sind aber nicht zu empfehlen.


 
Klar gibt es Alternativen zum G27. Fanatec hat momentan gute Bundles im Angebot vom GT3 oder von CSR Wheel. Sind beides gute Wheels. Wenn man etwas mehr ausgeben will gibts da das CSR Elite. Gibt noch das T500rs von Thrustmaster. Laut Simracern in einem anderen Forum soll das wohl richtig gut sein was die Geschwindigkeit angeht. Das FFB ist ebenfalls heftig. Das Wheel wird mein nächster Spaßkauf da Fanatec ja noch etwas braucht bis das Clubsport Wheel raus kommt.

Entweder das.

http://www.fanatec.de/webshop/new_e...d=118&osCsid=7f44c3c3cc93a7671a1863f7f3aff4f3

Oder das.

http://www.fanatec.de/webshop/new_e...d=109&osCsid=7f44c3c3cc93a7671a1863f7f3aff4f3


----------



## Westcoast (11. März 2012)

Fanatec lenkräder sind super. spiegelt sich auch leider im preis nieder. weiss nicht ob der threadersteller bereit ist, soviel auszugeben.


----------



## marcus022 (11. März 2012)

Meine Empfehlung. Logitech Driving Force GT. Passt an den Pc und PS3. Ein guter Freund von mir hat das und ist mehr als zufrieden. Das war sein siebentes oder achtes Lenkrad innerhalb 6 Monate. Davor hatte er ausschließlich billig Fabrikate. Ich hatte vor über zwei Jahren noch eines der letzten Logitech Momo Racing Wheel´s ergattern können, für 50€. Okay es quitscht und röhrt an allen Ecken und Kanten aber es läuft und läuft, aber nur so am Rande. Also wie "gesagt", mein Tipp Log DRIVING FORCE GT = 100-120€ bei Saturn


----------



## gh0st76 (11. März 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> Fanatec lenkräder sind super. spiegelt sich auch leider im preis nieder. weiss nicht ob der threadersteller bereit ist, soviel auszugeben.


 
Ob ich jetzt für ein G27 225 Euro ausgebe oder für ein Fanatec Bundle 259 Euro. Soviel unterschied ist da auch nicht. Für 20 Euro mehr bekommt man sogar schon beide Clubracer Shifter dazu.


----------



## Westcoast (11. März 2012)

das stimmt allerdings, soviel unterschied ist da nicht mehr vorhanden. da nimmt man lieber das bessere produkt.


----------



## RRCRoady (12. März 2012)

Ich hatte mein G25 ca. 6 Jahre absolut problemlos im Einsatz. Dann bin ich auf das Fanatec GT3 RS V2 umgestiegen. Mir persönlich hat das Lenkrad nie gepasst. Ständig an den FF- und Lenkradeinstellung geschraubt und konnte niemals so präzise wie mit dem Logitech fahren. Nach 2 Monaten des ärgerns hab ich mir dann das G27 geholt und schon war ich wieder zufrieden 

Ich würde mir ein G27 holen. Dann ist die nächsten Jahre Ruhe 

PS: Das G25 hat übrigens mein Sohn nach wie vor im Einsatz und läuft nach wie vor ohne Probleme!


----------



## gh0st76 (12. März 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> das stimmt allerdings, soviel unterschied ist da nicht mehr vorhanden. da nimmt man lieber das bessere produkt.


 

Ja. Vor allem muss man sich nicht mit der Geräuschkulisse von der Verzahnung herumärgern. Die Logitechs rattern gern mal. Besonders wenn man mal Rallye fährt. Das FFB ist auch einfach besser bei dem Riemenantrieb von Fanatec. Kräftiger und smoother.


----------



## marcus022 (12. März 2012)

Was mir an dem G25/27 nicht gefällt sind die überaus schwergängigen Pedalen. Ich weiss ihr denkt euch jetzt wasn das für ne Lusche, aber fahrt mal Monaco 50%, also 39 Runden. Ansonsten natürlich ein super Lenkrad. Trotzdem bleibe ich bei meinem Tipp Driving Force GT Preis/Leistung Top.

Ach RRCRoady, hätte nicht gedacht das sich das Fanatec so schlecht steuern lässt. Sieht ganz passabel aus. Aber ich glaube dir. Trotzdem meine Frage ist das Lenkrad mit Kunstleder überzogen? Und wie fühlt sich das an also schwitzt man da schnell und ist es griffig genug ?


----------



## Robonator (12. März 2012)

Das gehört hier jetzt vieleicht nicht direkt dazu hab aber gleich mal eine Frage zum Force Feedback. Das ist doch so das ein kleiner Motor sozusagen beim Lenkrad "gegensteuert" z.B. wenn ingame über Steine etc fährt das das aufs Lenkrad übertragen wird oder?
Kann es dann nicht auch theoretisch passieren das, wenn grad ein Wiederstand da ist und man kräftig entgegen lenkt, das man dann den Motor kaputt macht? Oder das die Zahnräder dabei dann zerstört werden?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. März 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Das gehört hier jetzt vieleicht nicht direkt dazu hab aber gleich mal eine Frage zum Force Feedback. Das ist doch so das ein kleiner Motor sozusagen beim Lenkrad "gegensteuert" z.B. wenn ingame über Steine etc fährt das das aufs Lenkrad übertragen wird oder?
> Kann es dann nicht auch theoretisch passieren das, wenn grad ein Wiederstand da ist und man kräftig entgegen lenkt, das man dann den Motor kaputt macht? Oder das die Zahnräder dabei dann zerstört werden?



Nein, da passiert nix, sonst wäre mein G25 mit den ganzen Drifteinlagen schon längst im Eimer  Der Motor dreht dann einfach andersrum, hält dabei aber den Lenkwiderstand aufrecht.
Es kann aber passieren, dass bei günstigeren Lenkrädern ein Riemen kurzzeitig überrutscht.


----------



## Robonator (12. März 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nein, da passiert nix, sonst wäre mein G25 mit den ganzen Drifteinlagen schon längst im Eimer  Der Motor dreht dann einfach andersrum, hält dabei aber den Lenkwiderstand aufrecht.
> Es kann aber passieren, dass bei günstigeren Lenkrädern ein Riemen kurzzeitig überrutscht.


 
Hm okay, hab ehrlich gesagt irgendwie schon Angst gehabt das ich beim Fanatec alles kaputt mach


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. März 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hm okay, hab ehrlich gesagt irgendwie schon Angst gehabt das ich beim Fanatec alles kaputt mach


 
Wenn die das nicht abkönnen würden, wäre die Firma schon längst Pleite


----------



## RRCRoady (12. März 2012)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Ach RRCRoady, hätte nicht gedacht das sich das Fanatec so schlecht steuern lässt. Sieht ganz passabel aus. Aber ich glaube dir. Trotzdem meine Frage ist das Lenkrad mit Kunstleder überzogen? Und wie fühlt sich das an also schwitzt man da schnell und ist es griffig genug ?



Es war einfach auffällig dass ein paar zehntel zu meinen Bestzeiten in iRacing und vor allem die Konstanz über die Runden zu wünschen übrig gelassen hat. Deshalb habe ich wieder zu Logitech gegriffen. Die Verarbeitung und die Optik der Fanatec Wheels sind natürlich Top! Aber ich setz mich lieber hinters Lenkrad und geh auf Rundenzeitenjagd ohne lange am Lenkrad und Pedalerie schrauben zu müssen um dann doch nicht ganz an die Zeiten ranzukommen.
Schwitzen tut man übrigens weder beim Fanatec noch beim Logitech. Durch das Wildleder hat hier das Fanatec evtl leichte Vorteile. Ich selbst hab aber bei keinem der beiden Lenkräder hier Probleme gehabt.


----------



## marcus022 (12. März 2012)

RRCRoady schrieb:


> Aber ich setz mich lieber hinters Lenkrad und geh auf Rundenzeitenjagd ohne lange am Lenkrad und Pedalerie schrauben zu müssen um dann doch nicht ganz an die Zeiten ranzukommen.


 
Gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Und danke für die Erklärung


----------



## gh0st76 (12. März 2012)

Kommt aber immer drauf an. Für mich sind die Logitech Wheels Spielzeug. Zu kleiner Lenkradkranz, zu dünn, nicht griffig genug. Da ist das GT3 schon besser. Da hat man wenigstens das Gefühl ein richtiges Lenkrad in der Hand zu halten. Wer mit dem Tuningmenü am Wheel nicht klar kommt, der tut mir leid. Ich hatte bei meinem Wheel innerhalb von 10 Minuten die richtigen Einstellungen gefunden. An den Pedalen von Fanatec muss man auch nicht rumschrauben. Wenn man will dann kann man sich das Tuningkit einbauen oder wenn man will den Pedalwiderstand erhöhen. 

Für mich persönlich sind die Logitechs nichts. Das nächste Wheel wird bei mir das T500rs und danach das CSW. Besonders das T500 ist für mich interessant da es wohl verdammt schnell sein soll.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. März 2012)

Die G Serie von Logitech ist aber schon gut und fühlt sich nach echtem Lenkrad an. Zu dünn sind die nicht, das Lenkrad von unserem Z4 ist nicht dicker, außerdem fühlt sich ein dünneres Lenkrad sportlicher an, finde ich


----------



## Andregee (12. März 2012)

Ich hatte ein G25 dann ein Fanatec GT3 RS V2 sam clubsportpedale und nun ein G27.

Das G25 war mein erstes FFB Wheel und ich fand es klasse, aber da alle so vom GT3 RS V2 schwärmten mußte ich das auch haben. Resulat. Enttäuschung. Das Force Feedback ist mitnichten kräftiger auch wenn das viele in ihrer überschwänglichen Freude über das neue Spielzeug glauben machen wollen. Aber das ist nicht das Problem, ich möchte das Auto spüren und nicht mit dem Lenkrad kämpfen. Vorteil Fanatec, der größere Kranz, fühlt sich etwas runder an, man vermißt ihn aber nicht wenn er nicht da ist. Nachteil Fanatec, labberiges Gehäuse, viel zu verwindungsfreudig, ich hatte ständig das Gefühl ich ruppe das Ding kaputt, da ist das G viel solider. Nun zum Force Feedback, ja der Riemenantrieb vom Fanatec ist smoother und da knackert im Extremfall nichts, dafür heult der Riemenantrieb bei schneller Drehbewegung auf, das man denkt das geht kaputt und man hat dauerhaft Lüfter am laufen. Das Force Feedback ist beim Fanatec runder, aber von erhöhter Präzision kann hier auf keinen Fall die Rede sein, mit dem Logitech kann man genauso jedes Grad an Lenkwinkel präzise steuern. Auch hier denke das viele Nutzerberichte einfach eher der Freude über das neue Spielzeug geschuldet sind besonders wenn man schlagartig 3 Sekunden schneller als sonst war. Das liegt dann aber nicht am neuen Lenkrad sondern weil man vorher etwas falsch gemacht hat.
Auch ist das FFB vom Fanatec irgendwie weniger aussagekräftig, man spürt etwas aber der Riemenantrieb welcher für das smoothe Gefühl verantwortlich ist, dämpft auch die Rückmeldung so das man weniger INformationen erhält, besonders den Gripverlust der Vorderachse spürt man schlechter. Auch hat das Lenkrad einen höheren Eigenwiderstand, d.h es dreht sich grundsätzlich auch ohne den FFB Einfluss schwerer. Es gibt zwar den Driftmodus um das abzumildern, allerdings, wirkt das synthetisch, da der Motor teilweise in die gewählte Lenkrichtung mitlenkt. Aber ohne ist dsa FFB noch weniger meldefreudig und das hat mir viel zu sehr gedämpft.
Das Logitech wirkt mehr wie eine knochige rustikale Rennlenkung während man beim Fanatec ehre das Gefühl hat, einen Sonntagsausflug im Kia Sephia zu unternehmen.
Was die Pedale betrifft, so kenne ich nur die Clubsportdinges von Fanatec. Die sind was fürs Auge aber die Bremse hat mir auch nciht gefallen. Die vielgepriesene Load Cell funktioniert auf Druckbasis.
Erst hat man ein sehr leichtgängiges Pedal, welches irgendwann extrem schwer geht und man steigert die Bremsleistung nur noch indem man stärker gegendrückt ohne das Pedalweg zurückgelegt wird.
DAs soll wohl einer realistischen Bremsanlage nahe kommen. Dabei bremst man im realen Auto auch über den Weg, indem man einen Kolben in ein Zylinder drückt. Dabei muß der Druck progressiv zunehmen. Da erinnnert mich die Federbremse eher ncoh an ein realen PKW, je weiter man da Bremspedal drückt umso schwerer wird es.
Bei den Club. wußte ich irgendwie garnicht ob ich nun schon 100% Bremskraft habe oder noch fester drücken muß, es gab ja keinen spürbaren finalen Anschlag.
Gerade bei kalten Bremsen war das irreführend. Aber die Geschmäcker gehen hier auseinander, das muß jeder für sich selbst rausfinden.
Was jedoch fakt ist, die bremsen neigen ohne verschraubung zum Kippeln. 
Insgesamt macht aber mit beiden Geräten nicht wirkich etwas verkehrt, wobei man bei Fanatec öfters mal Pech mit der Zuverrlässigkeit hat.
Meines ist ständig im Spiel disconnect worden und als ich danach gegoogled habe, sah ich das gefühlt 50% der Käufer davon betroffen waren.
Wenn man die Verarbeitung im Detail betrachet ist auf jeden Fall das Fanatec eher Spielzeug, das G ist mit seinem Metalllenkrad super stabil, das Gehäuse gibt nicht nach und läßt das Lenkrad bei einseitigem Druck nicht von der Achse rücken.Die Schaltpaddel sind auch weitaus besser  als die komischen Knöpfe die man mit Wippen verchrauben kann.
Die Standartshifter von Fanatec geben so richtig nervige Knackgeräusche von sich und die halterung über die 2 Metallstangen ist so dermaßen labberig das ich dachte, ich hätte eine Kopie made In Kamtschadka erhalten. Dafür gibts beim G27 keine sequentiellen Shifter mehr aber ich betreibe den alten vom G25 zusätzlich so das ich 2 Shifter dauerhaft angeschlossen habe.


----------



## RRCRoady (13. März 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Wer mit dem Tuningmenü am Wheel nicht klar kommt, der tut mir leid.


Och... das ist aber Nett  Aber es ist nicht daran gelegen dass ich mit dem Menü nicht klargemkommen bin, sondern dass keinerlei Einstellung perfekt gepasst hat. Und wie gesagt, die Unterschiede in der Rundenzeit sind nicht riesig, aber bemerkbar.


----------



## gh0st76 (16. März 2012)

RRCRoady schrieb:


> Och... das ist aber Nett  Aber es ist nicht daran gelegen dass ich mit dem Menü nicht klargemkommen bin, sondern dass keinerlei Einstellung perfekt gepasst hat. Und wie gesagt, die Unterschiede in der Rundenzeit sind nicht riesig, aber bemerkbar.


 
Dann liegts aber weniger am Wheel als an einem selber. Mit einem G25 bin ich genauso schnell wie mit einem GT3. Nur das dass FFB bei einem GT3 kräftiger ist. Da muss ich nämlich Andregee widersprechen. Das FFB ist einfach kräftiger über einen Riemen als über Schrägverzahnte Zahnräder. Warum wohl ist das T500rs momentan das beste Wheel unter 500 Euro auf dem Markt? Wenn ich mehr Geld ausgeben will dann kauf ich ein Frex Wheel oder ein ECCI. Wenn das FFB bei einem Fanatec Wheel zu smooth ist, dann einfach die Dämpfung im Treiber komplett rausnehmen. Dann wird das FFB nicht mehr "geschönt". Übrigens ist das Gehäuse nicht mehr "labberig" wenn man mal das Wheel Hardmounted und das nicht über die schlechte Clamp am Schreibtisch festschraubt. Falls man kein Simrig hat, dann klappt das auch wunderbar mit den 2 Metallstangen die man dann einfach durch die Wheelbase schiebt. Die geben zusätzlichen Halt im Gehäuse wenn man das Wheel nicht direkt mit 4 Schrauben am Simrig festschrauben will.


----------



## Andregee (16. März 2012)

Ob riemen oder getriebe entscheidend ist wieviel newtonmeter die motoren erzeugen und wie die übersetzung ist. außerdem ist ein getriebe eher weniger dazu imstande etwas durchrutschen zu lassen ein riemenantrieb sehr wohl.
Ich habe extra einen test gemacht, das fanatec hat mitnichten das kräftigere ForceFeedback und das durften auch ein paar kumpel erfahren.
das gehäuse ist auch verschraubt nicht so solide wie das des G. Beim G besteht das Gehäuse aus 2 steifen Elementen während das fanatec eine solide grundbasis hat aber einen eher labberigen deckel und das prinzip kennt man vom cabrio. ohne festes dach verwindet es sich schneller. und auch mit deaktivierter dämpfung war das ffb zu servomäßig, das ist einfach dem riemen und seiner erhöhten reibung zuzuschreiben, das wheel hat einfach einen erhöhten eigenwiderstand. Was mehr gefällt ist letztendlich Geschmackssache, mir war das nichts.


----------



## RRCRoady (16. März 2012)

@gh0st76
Ja es is halt Geschmackssache. Und wenn du nur 10 Minuten für die optimale Einstellung gebraucht hast sind wir einfach verschiedene Spielertypen  Und ich will die Fanatecs nicht schlecht machen, das sind schon Top Teile! Ohne Frage! Mir passen die Logitechs aber besser.


----------



## Cart3r (17. März 2012)

cAson schrieb:


> Hi, Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten und günstigem Lenkrad für den PC. Gibt es eventuell günstige Alternativen zu den G25/27 von Logitech?



Wenn günstiger als G27, dann auf jeden Fall das Logitech Driving Force GT. Dieses Wheel hat den Vorteil, dass es mehr Knöpfe auf den Lenkrad hat als G25/27, und vom Force Feedback auch nicht so weit weg ist. Größte Nachteil sind die wirklich schlechteren Pedalen.


----------



## Andregee (17. März 2012)

zum logitech support muß man noch sagen, mein g25 war ein gebrauchtkauf, ewig alt, als es einen leichten defekt hatte, habe ich nach ersatzteilen gefragt, logitech hat mir aber ein g27 zum halben preis angeboten, da konnte man nicht meckern. andere die nicht gleich mehrere sondern nur ein jahr über der garantie waren, haben einfach so ein neues wheel bekommen.
da kann man nur sagen super, besser gehts nicht.
Als ich vor der wahl stand das g27 dann gewinnbringend zu veräußern und nochmal ein fanatec zu probieren, habe ich nach einem kurzen versuch mit dem g27 dieses gleich fest am playseat montiert und der gedanke nochmal das fanatec zu probieren verschwand sofort. Das alte habe ich wieder abgetreten weil ständig mit disconnects zu tun hatte und damit war ich nicht allein.


----------



## marcus022 (18. März 2012)

Andregee schrieb:


> Das alte habe ich wieder abgetreten weil ständig mit disconnects zu tun hatte und damit war ich nicht allein.


 
Wie meinst du das denn. Was haben disconnects damit zu tun ?


----------



## Andregee (18. März 2012)

Mit dem alten meine ich das Fanatec GT3 RS V2. die elektronik vom gt3 rs und rs v2 ist ziemlich empfindlich und nicht wenige haben probleme das sich mitten im fahren das force feedback oder das ganze lenkrad verabschiedet, so das man dieses aus und wieder einschalten muß. das versaut das ganze rennen. die foren sind voll davon. manche brauchen neue stromverbindungen, andere steckdosen, aktive usb hubs oder eben ein komplett neues wheel, weil man den fehler einfach nicht los wurde. Darauf hatte ich einfach kein Bock mehr.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. März 2012)

Meine Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3 RS (Version 2) Zockerkurbel mit ClubSport-Pedalen läuft nach wie vor 1A!


----------



## marcus022 (19. März 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Meine Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3 RS (Version 2) Zockerkurbel mit ClubSport-Pedalen läuft nach wie vor 1A!


 
Wie lange hast du das Lenkrad jetzt ?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. März 2012)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du das Lenkrad jetzt ?


 Insgesamt über zwei Jahre, erst Lenkrad Version 1, dann Nummer 2. Die ClubSport-Pedalen bleiben!  Alles drum und dran am RennSportCockpit. Fotos dazu habe ich bereits mehrfach hier im Forum geposted.


----------



## marcus022 (20. März 2012)

Geile Sache. Die Fotos schaue ich mir natürlich an. Ja zu dem Set braucht man nicht viel zu sagen. Lenkradverarbeitung top, die Pedalen aber sind der Hammer. So gut wie alles ist einstellbar, ich beneide dich^^


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. März 2012)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Geile Sache...ich beneide dich^^


 Nein, Neid soll's _nicht_ hervorrufen. Eher, hm, mitfreuen. Bei Interesse, sich selbst sowas anzuschaffen (zumindest Lenkrad + Pedale), drauf stricken, dann kaufen und sich eben an der prima Hardware _mit_erfreuen.


----------

